# Difficultés pour installer Windows 10 sur macbook pro late 2011



## beegeezzz (7 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer Windows 10 sur un macbook pro late 2010.

J'ai tenté pleins de manoeuvres, sans succès jusqu'à maintenant.

J'ai pu avancer, Windows s'installe et quand il arrive à la finalisation, j'ai droit à ce message d'erreur :

*windows n'a pas pu mettre a jour la configuration de demarrage l'ordinateur.  L'installation ne peut pas se poursuivre, 
*
Auriez-vous une idée svp ?

J'ai également essayé avec bootcamp, mais un message m'indique que je ne peux pas installer Windows 10 sur un partition GPT...

J'ai fait plusieurs recherches, et je suis tombé sur le poste de Skyjoke : http://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-via-boot-camp.1287284/page-2

Je me demande si je ne vais pas devoir utilsier https://sourceforge.net/projects/gptfdisk/

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à l'utiliser svp ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.

bee


----------



## beegeezzz (8 Janvier 2017)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie d'installer Windows 10 sur un macbook pro late 2010.
> 
> ...



Information complémentaire et importante : j'ai installé Yosemite pour effectuer cette opération.

Je viens de tomber sur ce "mode d'emploi" (voir ci-dessous), mais je me pose quelques questions :

A) Est-ce que je ne risque pas d'endommager l'UEFI du mac avec ça ?
B) Cela ne me propose pas de choisir la partition à convertir ?
C) Dois-je d'abord créer une partition avec Bootcamp avant de faire ces manœuvres ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.

Procédure :


Download GPT fdisk from its Sourceforge page and install it. (Versions are available for Linux, OS X, and Windows. I'll assume you'll do this from OS X.) Alternatively, you could run it from a Linux emergency disc like Parted Magic.
Launch gdisk on your disk by typing sudo gdisk /dev/disk1 in a Terminal window. (Change the device identifier if it's not as you presented earlier or if you use another OS for the job.)
Type p to view the partition table to verify you're working on the correct disk. If not, type q to quit without saving your changes and try again with another device.
Type x to enter the experts' menu.
Type n to create a fresh protective MBR. Note that gdisk won't confirm a change; it'll just show you a new experts' prompt.
Type w to save your changes. You'll be asked to confirm this action. Do so.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Janvier 2017)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie d'installer Windows 10 sur un macbook pro late 2010.
> 
> ...


Je pense que la première méthode devrait ponctionner.
Quelle version Mac os x?
Si El Capitan ou Sierra voir ci-dessous.

Il faudrait désactiver le SIP :
Démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis Menu/Utilitaires terminal et là taper :
*csrutil disable*
puis
*reboot*

Refaire l'install windows
Si ok remettre son SIP au système (pour pas qu'il prenne froid )
Redémarrer en Recovery et là taper
*csrutil enable*
puis
*reboot*


----------



## beegeezzz (8 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai installé Yosemite afin de ne pas avoir le problème du SIP.

J'ai suivi à la lettre ce tutot : http://fgimian.github.io/blog/2016/03/12/installing-windows-10-on-a-mac-without-bootcamp/

Sans succès, Windows s'installe, mais à la dernière seconde (dernière étape de l'installation), j'obtiens ce message :







et voici la table de partition :





Je suis désespéré.

merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## beegeezzz (10 Janvier 2017)

J'ai été obligé d'installer Parellels Desktop et donc contourner ce problème (je n'aime pas trop contourner les problèmes en général...).

Si vous avez une idée, elle est toujours la bienvenue...

Encore merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (10 Janvier 2017)

As-tu essayé de supprimer les partitions windows et de relancer bootcamp sans créer de partitions spécifique, mais en le laissant se débrouiller comme dit ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-via-boot-camp.1287284/page-2#post-13090426

Que te renvoie un
*diskutil list *
depuis le terminal?

As-tu retéléchargé l'iso chez microsoft et créé le DVD?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour *beegeezzz
*
J'interviens - peut-être bien tardivement - dans ton fil.

Tu veux donc installer «Windows 10» sur une partition du disque de ton _MacBook Pro_.

Le titre de ton fil parle de _MacBook Pro Late_201*1*_ > tandis que ton premier message évoque un _MacBook Pro Late_201*0*_. De quelle année exactement est ton _MacBook Pro_ ?

Cela peut avoir une importance > parce que le _MacBook Pro 201*0*_ n'est pas "supporté" officiellement par Apple en ce qui concerne l'installation de «Windows 10» (problème de pilotes). En faisant quelques lectures sur le net > je suis tombé sur des messages d'utilisateurs évoquant leur échec à installer _directement_ «Windows 10» sur ce modèle de Mac. Par contre > quelques uns disaient avoir réussi cette installation en mode _indirect_ : en commençant par installer soit «Windows 7», soit «Windows 8» > puis en opérant depuis «Windows» une mise-à-niveau à «Windows 10».

Je me demande si tu n'aurais pas intérêt à essayer ce procédé d'installation en 2 temps. Ce qui me conforte dans cette idée est le type d'échec que tu enregistres :

- il ne s'agit pas, comme *Skyjoke* (qui a un _MacBook Pro 2011_) dans le fil que tu as cité, d'un problème initial de table de partition *MBR* (une *H*ybrid_*MBR* sur le bloc *0* créée automatiquement avec la partition d'accueil au format *FAT-32 *> rejetée par l'installateur de «Windows 10» qui réclame une *P*rotective_*MBR* (une *MBR* neutre) > afin que le boot opère en mode *UEFI* via la table *GPT* principale). Parce qu'après ton usage de *gdisk* > tu n'as eu manifestement aucun problème à faire reconnaître la partition créée pour «Windows» comme destination d'installation.

- il s'agit, au contraire, d'une erreur terminale de finalisation de l'installation : « _windows n'a pas pu mettre a jour la configuration de demarrage de l'ordinateur. L'installation ne peut pas se poursuivre_ ».​
=> si tu voulais donc toujours installer «W-10» sur le disque de ton Mac (et pas seulement dans une marchine virtuelle «Parallels Desktop») > je pense qu'installer en première instance une version de «Windows» supportée («W-7» ou «W-8» : OS qui bootent en mode *Legacy* = via l'*H*ybrid_*MBR* du secteur d'amorçage) > et procéder ensuite à une mise-à-niveau vers «W-10» > te permettrait peut-être de finaliser l'installation, comme certains en ont attesté.


----------

